# Safe overclock? AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

Safe overclock? AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz

ive got 2 12 cm fans in my case and 1 8cm on the side
currently on the stock cpu fan/cooler
500w psu
2gb ram
whats a safe overclock for this? currently got to 3.3 with no issues after 3 days.


----------

